# Eg2 vs Hubble vs Apx Goggles



## thenomadsoul (Sep 22, 2011)

I would like to buy a new pair of goggles and I don't which one to chose.

The one i like more at the moment are the Quicksilver Hubble, but I'm not sure about the quality of the lenses.

The other possibilities are Electric Eg2 or Dragon Apx.

What would you suggest? Is there anyone who can give me some information about those goggles?

I could have the Hubble at 114$, while the eg2 and the apx are more expensive (around 150$).

Thanks!


----------

